# Créer son propre Cloud avec un NAS?



## babas123 (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement dans l'idée d'investir dans un NAS afin de créer un "cloud" pour un usage perso et semi pro.

Je me suis déjà pas mal renseigné mais quelques doutes persistent encore et je souhaiterais avoir vos avis éclairés.

Voici la configuration générale : on est 2 à la maison avec respectivement 2 PC (fixe et portable), 2 mac (mac mini et macbook Pro), un iphone, un ipod touch et un ipad.

On utilise actuellement Dropbox pour le partage de fichier avec d'autres personnes et moi icloud pour retrouver mes documents sur mes différents ordi et ibidules. Les problèmes sont toutefois multiples : Dropbox est très lent en upload et il se remplit très vite (3go). Icloud marche très bien (même s'il manque une possibilité de partage) mais on travaille entre autre avec des fichiers .ai, .ps, voire des document Indesign qui ne sont pas pris en charge par icloud....
Bref, c'est souvent galère.

Je me pose donc la question d'un Nas qui nous permettrait de faire un seul cloud. Toutefois, j'ai quelques doutes sur les possibilité offertes et la simplicité de réalisation pour effectuer les différentes taches (par ordre d'importance) :

1. Créer 2 "cloud" pour chacun de nous 2 qui nous permettrait à la fois d'avoir accès à nos fichiers sur nos différents appareils, mais également qu'on puissent partager (avec des liens dynamiques?) et éventuellement que d'autres personnes puissent accéder à certains répertoires.

2. Faire des sauvegardes automatiques (uniquement pour 1 PC et le macbook Pro)

3. Serveur itunes....pour remplacer itunes match

J'ai vu que toutes ces actions étaient possibles mais je ne sais pas si ont peu toutes les exécuter avec un seul NAS ni avec quel modèle...

J'ai cru comprendre qu'un Synology DS212j pourrait faire l'affaire? Enfin j'ai cru comprendre que choisir un modèle avec 2 dd permet de les monter en RAID1 (j'y connais pas grand chose) afin que  le second dd fasse des sauvegarde du premier (mode miroir)....

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour.... je pense avoir compris à peu près l'utilité d'un NAS mais j'ai peur de me tromper... :rose:

Merci à vous!

Seb


----------



## Reinard (4 Février 2013)

Oui, tu as bien compris 

Un NAS est un serveur léger sur un réseau qui te permet de faire toutes ces choses. J'ai un Synology DS212 et les usages sont très variées. Perso, je m'en sers uniquement comme espace de stockage pour que mes films / séries soient accessibles de partout. C'est un régal depuis une box TV. 

Mais, en vrac, on peut faire :
- Serveur de stockage avec du RAID comme tu le décris pour éviter les pertes de données si un disque dur meurt
- Synology propose CloudStation qui est exactement la même chose que Dropbox, avec la gestion multi-utilisateur et tout (et en plus, la prochaine version libère des contraintes de synchronisation de dossier, qui la limitaient à certains dossiers).
- Tu peux accéder à tes disques en FTP et directement depuis ton navigateur comme un disque dur normal (ce qui est plus pratique de DropBox à mes yeux)
- Tu peux t'en servir comme serveur web pour faire tourner un site
- Pour le serveur iTunes, je ne suis pas sûr mais il me semble bien qu'il y ait une application pour ça
- Synology propose plein d'applis mobiles compatibles pour utiliser ton NAS
- Tu peux faire du TimeMachine
- Et bien évidemment, tout ça sera accessible via le web une fois configuré
- Le petit plus qui m'a définitivement convaincu d'avoir un NAS : la gestion de la veille. Quand personne ne s'en sert, il s'éteint tout seul et se rallume quand on en a besoin. Je trouve ça juste parfait.

Et tu pourras faire tout ça sur un seul DS212, qui est de loin un des meilleurs rapport qualité / prix dans ce marché.

Attention cependant, prendre en main un NAS n'est pas forcément facile. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir des compétences très réseaux évoluées mais être dégourdi et savoir lire les tutos de NAS-Forum est un plus indéniable 

Voilà, j'espère t'avoir été utile dans ta décision.


----------



## babas123 (4 Février 2013)

Ok merci d'avoir confirmé ce que je pensais! 

J'ai cependant un dernier doute sur le choix de la capacité.... surtout en raison de time machine pour le macbook Pro (250go) et le pc (500go). Je me demande si 2x1To (avec un disque réservé pour le mode miroir) sera suffisant? sachant que les dd des ordi sont loin d'être pleins : environ 500 go en tout.
Enfin faut-i partitioner les disque pour faire les sauvegardes automatiques?

Je viens de regarder sur macway, un 212j avec 4 To est à 479&#8364; alors que si je prends le même Nas seul avec deux dd de 2 To WD green (apparemment compatibles) je m'en sors pour 100&#8364; de moins? Elle est où l'arnaque ?
Dans le premier cas, les caractéristiques des dd fournis ne sont pas précisées peut -être que ce sont des 7200tr? d'où la différence de prix?


----------



## Reinard (4 Février 2013)

babas123 a dit:


> Ok merci d'avoir confirmé ce que je pensais!
> 
> J'ai cependant un dernier doute sur le choix de la capacité.... surtout en raison de time machine pour le macbook Pro (250go) et le pc (500go). Je me demande si 2x1To (avec un disque réservé pour le mode miroir) sera suffisant? sachant que les dd des ordi sont loin d'être pleins : environ 500 go en tout.
> Enfin faut-i partitioner les disque pour faire les sauvegardes automatiques?
> ...


Ce n'est pas une arnaque, tout dépend des DD proposés. MacWay propose peut-être des DD conseillés pour du NAS ?

Attention avec les DD, les WD Green sont très bons pour du stockage, et feront du boulot correct dans un NAS mais ils ne sont pas fait pour. Western Digital a une gamme de DD spécialisée pour du NAS et du RAID baptisée RED. Je suis dessus personnellement, et je ne regrette pas la différence de prix (et pour le silence total en prime). Je te conseille de les chercher sur Google, qui te proposera des boutiques en ligne aux UK avec des prix très attractifs pour des Red.


----------



## babas123 (4 Février 2013)

Reinard a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une arnaque, tout dépend des DD proposés. MacWay propose peut-être des DD conseillés pour du NAS ?



Oui je me doute bien que ce n'est pas une arnaque et qu'il y a une raison... 
j'ai cherché, sans succès, chez macway les caractéristiques des disques fournis. En revanche, avec 2 dd de 2 To SATA III 3,5" Western Digital RED + un synology 212j, je m'en sors pour 400 toujours chez eux, contre 479 dans l'offre "tout compris".


En tout cas merci infiniment pour tes conseils, je vais regarder ça attentivement! Et je crois que je vais me laisser tenter sous peu!


----------



## demougin (4 Février 2013)

qui sait où trouver un tuto (french if possible) pour réaliser ce cloud privé?


----------



## babas123 (4 Février 2013)

demougin a dit:


> qui sait où trouver un tuto (french if possible) pour réaliser ce cloud privé?



Je suis débutant mais tu peux peut-être trouver des infos ici : http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/


----------



## djm (12 Février 2013)

Par expérience personnelle, j'ai acheté un DS212j (Synology) pour faire du cloud, eh bien zéro patate. Sur le Synology, la configuration passe par une reconnaissance du routeur mais ne connait pas les box. Et sur l'ordi (Imac c2d), l'application fout la zone.


*Note du modo :* Bon, je vois qu'il faut que j'enfonce le cloud ici : Un NAS n'est pas un périphérique, c'est un membre de réseau. Si ses problèmes matériels sont traités dans ce forum parce qu'il faut bien le faire quelque-part, pour tout ce qui touche au soft (config), c'est dans Internet et réseau que ça se passe. On déménage.


----------



## babas123 (12 Février 2013)

Ah bon? C'est embetant tout ça, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'un tel problème.... J'ai pourtant lu pas mal d'article sur des config de 212j avec une freebox!
Du coup ça me fait hésiter....

Et qu'entends-tu par l'application fout la zone?
En somme, tu n'as pas pu utiliser le nas?

P.S: navré d'avoir posté au mauvais endroit.


----------



## lejoss (13 Février 2013)

Le différence de prix entre un NAS monté et un NAS nu + DD vient de la taxe pour la copie privée que tu ne payes pas pour les disques internes. Donc : NAS + DD séparés (en plus tu sais ce que tu mets dedans)


----------



## reza75 (18 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous!

Je viens faire part de mon expérience recente d'achat de NAS spécialement pour le cloud. Jai longuement hésité à stocker mes données professionnels sur le cloud, jy voyais certains avantages de taille (sauvegarde hors site, accessibilité des données) mais certaines zones dombre me freinaient réellement (impossibilité de savoir où sont stockées physiquement mes données, qui y a accès, quels sont les niveaux de protection et de sécurité de mes données etc.). 
Ces inconvénients (de taille) me laissais perplexe quant au stockage de mes données sur le cloud, mais un ami (féru de nouvelles technologies) ma introduit aux NAS. Après de longues heures passées à chercher un revendeur sérieux sur le web, je suis tombé sur http://www.nasexpert.fr qui propose à la vente (dédié aux professionnels) les marques QNAP SYNOLOGY et NETGEAR. 

Le vendeur ma expliqué que grâce au NAS on savait maintenant où étaient stockées nos données (dans le NAS), les différents niveaux de sécurité pris en charge par le NAS ainsi que les avantages davoir son propre cloud personnel. Jai finalement opté pour un NAS Synology DS1813+ avec des disques professionnels (large choix de disques sur le site). J'ai opté pour un NAS non seulement pour ces raisons liées au cloud, mais aussi pck l'on peut accomplir un grd nombre de tache (video surveillance, serveur VPN, logiciel ERP etc...)

Je recommande vivement ce site car pour une fois on a de réels experts au bout du fil qui savent répondre à nos questions et nous orienter vers le model de NAS repondant à nos besoins.

Petit plus du site (qui m'a fortement aidé): configurateur de nas sur mesure, en quelques clics on se configure son nas sans perdre un temps fou a hesiter entre x nombr de modèles.

Bonne surprise egalement dès la reception de mon produit, NAS EXPERT avait assemblé, testé et proconfiguré mon RAID 5 sur le DS1813+.


En esperant vous avoir fait gagner un temps précieux dans votre recherche de NAS!

F.REZA


----------

